# Ripcord Rest Setup



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

I wouldnt worry about it then....

as long as it click all the way up when u draw the rest from the down possition. and have someone check the rest when ur at full draw for play in the forks.. we have found a couple rests with that issue....

-steve


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 2, 2004)

OldFart said:


> I recently purchased a new Ripcord drop away rest. The shop set it up for me. However by the instructions furnished and by pictures I've seen during a search on"Drop Away Rests' here, the cord seems to be up too high on the down cable. Ciould this cause me problems?


That depends on your cam. Having the cord tied in too high affects dual cam, hybrid and binary cams more than single cam bows.



OldFart said:


> The rest does come up when drawing and releases both when the rest comes up during the draw or whether it is cocked. Paper tuning looks fair, needs a bit of horizontal adjustment. Also how do you recommend tuning this rest? Thanks Ray


Walk back tuning and bare shaft tuning is very helpful.


----------



## harleyryder (May 2, 2005)

Set the rest per the instructions.I've been using the Ripcord for a year now and the only time I've had a problem was when the shop set it up without reading the directions.They only handle the tt.Once it 's set up you won't have any problemsI use the lil football thing cause I can readjust it if needed while if you serve it , your stuck and if your cable ever stretches it will twist around,Guess what I'm really saying is follow the directions,use the orignal parts and forget about it,cock it in the upright position to set it up


----------



## OldFart (Jul 26, 2003)

The instructions seem to be a bit ambiguous. They refer to a line drawn from a "CORNER" to where the cord comes out of the rest. Seems to be several corners to me. Ray


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

This is how mine is set-up. If it is too high the cord can rub against the top of the housing and not fully utilize the pulley inside. This would cause unwanted stress on the cord and more upward pull on your down cable. Just because somebody at "the shop" did it, doesn't make it right. Take a look at it and how it operates and go from there. If you have that mental doubt, then you might as well have it set-up wrong anyway being that this game is 90% mental:wink:


----------



## harleyryder (May 2, 2005)

Oldfart
on my ambiguous instructions it shows a real nice picture of exactly which corner,in case you lost the picture it is the corner above the "d" in the word ripcord


----------



## PhilFree (Dec 19, 2005)

*Doesn't Matter*

Doesn't really matter where it is attached as long as it is raising and droping tin time to your preference.

I angle mine about 45 deg so that the cord comes straight out as to reduce any where on the cord where it exits the rest.

I have been using the Ripcord for about 2 years without issue.

Enjoy.


----------



## OldFart (Jul 26, 2003)

OK, so ambiguous was too strong a word. I just didn't understand that this wide arrow was showing where the line should be, it is way too thick (wide) an arrow just to show a direction or a line, it is not conventional to use this wide of an arrow to show this. I thought it just might be showing where one point was. If a line was drawn straight back out of the cord hole to the down cable, my tie in point is only about an inch below this.
Otherwise the instructions are written well. BTW, I used to be a tech writer. Ray


----------



## harleyryder (May 2, 2005)

Now enjoy that ripcord you ol fart , it's one of the best out there,if you have to replace the cord DO NOT use standard release rope , it is to big, It has to be smaller then 2 mm(.087 I think) The other won't fit thru the holes. yeah I know you can make it fit but I promise you this , sooner or later it will jam up inside and bang,you will lose your launcher.Mine seem noisy so I covered the launcher with moleskin .Any questions ask Ripcord, they are very customer service type of people Good hunting, Dave
bty :the arrow is pointing to a slogan that says"place football here" lol


----------



## Kelsnore (Feb 7, 2005)

If its an 05' Rip or older, then it should be tied lower on the cam so as not to rub on the hole where the cord go into the rest! Pull the cable at varying degrees and you will feel what I'm talking about. The o6' models have the hole reamed out (as is the internal plunger) where the cord runs into the rest! A lower angle is still recommended, but not as neccessary as it was on older models! If you are seeing any fraying on the actuator cord, then you will have to lower the cable, and I buff out the hole in and out with a dremel buffing wheel that I have raked down to a point!!


----------



## OldFart (Jul 26, 2003)

I had my son in law to ck my bow/rest today. The arm starts to rise about 4 in from end of draw. It is completely up in about 1 and a half to 2 inches from end of draw. I shot it today using 25 and a quarter inch Easton Axis 500arrows w/Blazer vanes. It did seem to have less flyers, especially at 30 yds with cock vane up. Haven't tried the "powder test" yet. It does bare shaft test good @ 20 yds. I also have the bow sighted in fm 5 to 30 yds, only need a 20 and a 30 yd pin. I also want to paper test. Usually when my bow bare shaft tests ok, paper testing is good too. Thanks Ray


----------



## Kelsnore (Feb 7, 2005)

Sounds OK to me!


----------

